# Demontage Medion Notebook Tastatur



## opsurgeon (8. Januar 2004)

Mir ist Flüssigkeit aufs Medion Notebook 9783 gelaufen. Es funktionieren jetzt 4 Buchstabentasten nicht mehr (keine Reaktion). Mit einer separat via PS2 angeschlossenen Tastatur geht  alles! Wie kann man die gesamte Tastatur, also nicht nur die aufgesteckten Lettern demontieren! Danke


----------



## marbel (15. September 2004)

Hi!

Weis jetzt nicht genau den Typ, nur in den meisten Fällen ist es so, daß du die Leiste oben beim Ein - / Ausschalter zur Seite wegschieben oder ausklinken kannst. 

Darunter findest du dann die Schrauben für die Tastatur. Aber vorsicht, an der Tastatur sitzt eine Flexleitung, nicht daß du die abreist beim auseinanderbauen.

Gruß

RCS


----------

